# العدد الأول من مجلة منتدى الكنيسة العربية



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]هذا هو العدد الأول بعد أن تمت مراجعته من الأدارة والموافقة عليه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الرفع من هنا 
:download:
*​​



*[FONT=&quot]ومن هنا *​​  :download:





*
لينك للمشاهدة فقط وُضع بواسطة جو *


لينك للمشاهدة بدون تحميل لمن لا يملكون برنامج PDF
العدد الاول مجلة منتدى الكنيسه  ​ 
*رابط المجلة سريع*
*




*

*http://www.gulfup.com/?YCTp4E*


​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

اخيررر العدد الاول نزل

الف مبروك بجد
وعقبال العدد المليون 

شكرا استاذي عالمجهود العظيم
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك

وكان نفسي احملها بس كمبيوتري بعافيه شوية : (
بس اكيد اول مايشد حيله هحملها فورا .​


----------



## soul & life (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جمييلة جدا .. تسلم ايديكم يارب دايما مبدعين عقبال العدد ال 1000


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وكان نفسي احملها بس كمبيوتري بعافيه شوية : (
> بس اكيد اول مايشد حيله هحملها فورا .​


*متهيألى لو جبتى لك وابور جاز... هيكون أفيد لك من المدعوق 
اللى انتى قاعدة عليه دة 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *متهيألى لو جبتى لك وابور جاز... هيكون أفيد لك من المدعوق
> اللى انتى قاعدة عليه دة
> *​


وابور جاز طب قول توستر:new6:
​


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2013)

أشكركم على هذا التعب المضني والحلو للغاية مع أن هناك *ملاحظات*، الموضوع الأول فيه *جزء ناقص*، والموضوع التاني مش عارف اقراءه بسبب *الفُنط*، والمفروض يتم توحيد الفُنط ليكون أسهل في القراءة، كما أن الشكل الجمالي يكتمل في تنسيق فُنط الكلمات وتوحيدها، لكن حقيقي تجربة فريدة وحلوة للغاية، واشكركم حقيقي كتير على هذا التعب الجميل، كونوا معافين​


----------



## geegoo (14 نوفمبر 2013)

مبروووك 
شغل جميل جدا ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جميل جداً .. شكراً لكل الي تعبو في المجلة ديه


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2013)

أنا حملته كعادتى
ثم
مبعرفش أجيب التحميل منين​


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2013)

http://store0.up-00.com/dl/ea4f3/العددالأول.pdf
*
أخيرا حملت معايا*
بجد مجهود رائع ومميز
ومنسقه ورائعه
مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*المجلة حلوة حلوة 

مجهود جامد جدا أخد منك وقت طويل 

إنت جبت منين الصور اللى فى موضوع التاريخ ؟؟ أنا أول مرة أشوف صورة للاسكافى    

بس فين موضوعك ؟؟_ دورت عليه مش لاقياه ليه ؟
هو مش إنت قولت ل عبود عمود لوحده ؟؟
*


----------



## tamav maria (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*الف مبروك على العمل الرائع 
**بجد مجهود غير عادى تسلم الايادى يا اعضاء المجلة وفعلا ده بيثبت ان منتدانا فعلا منتدى متالق ومبدع 
بداية موفقة جدا وارجو ان يكون هناك مزيد لانه عمل يحتاج مجهود غير عادى 
وبالتوفيق للجميع 
بس فين العمود بتاعك يا استاذنا انت مش قلت هاتاخد عمود عافيه ودراع هههههههه 
وياريت تتوحد شكل ولون الكتابه ها تدي منظر اجمل للمجله 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بس فين موضوعك ؟؟_ دورت عليه مش لاقياه ليه ؟
> هو مش إنت قولت ل عبود عمود لوحده ؟؟
> *





tamav maria قال:


> *بس فين العمود بتاعك يا استاذنا انت مش قلت هاتاخد عمود عافيه ودراع هههههههه *


*فضلت تأجيل موضوعى لأسباب كثيرة ....
المهم ان المجلة بين أيدكم

والكمال لله وحده ....أكيد فيها أخطاء وأكيد سنتعلم منها فى الأعداد القادمة 
بالنسبة لفونط الكتابة ... فيه مواضيع متشابهة فأستعملت فونط مختلف
علشان أفصلها عن بعضها 
دى كانت وجهة نظرى ... مش شرط تكون صح طبعاً 

*​


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2013)

الف مبروك العدد الاول 
وعقبال العدد ال 100

لينك للمشاهدة بدون تحميل لمن لا يملكون برنامج PDF
العدد الاول مجلة منتدى الكنيسه  ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعتقد المجله ينقصها موضوع الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحيه
عمل رائع الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 نوفمبر 2013)

فين افرج منغير مأ أحمل ...؟. مش باين غير. الغلاف ..
المهم مبروك و أشكر تعبكم و أول ما أروح على جهاز هقول لكم علطول


----------



## روزا فكري (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جميله جدا الف مبروك وفي انتظار الاعداد القادمه​


----------



## max mike (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*مجهود رائع .. الرب يبارك كل من تعب فى المجلة .​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

سلام المسيح..

فكره ممتازه جدا..

ربنا يبارك تعبة محبة القائمين عليها ويستخدمهم لمجد أسمه..

**ملحوظه؛

[انا فتحت لينك المشاهده وشوفت الصفحات ..  لكن مش عارف معظم الكتابه والخط ظاهر فوق بعض؟

مش عارف المشكله من عندي ف التصفح ولا ايه..؟]

[*كمان أتمني يكون للمجله صفحه علي الفيس..دي هتمنحنا تفاعل أكتر مع الموضوعات..]

الرب يبارك عملكم..

النعمه ترعي أروح جميعكم..

؛،؛*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

هو انا نزلتلي موضوع وانا مشفتوش 
ولا معرفتش اتصفح المجلة كويس 
انا مش عارف 
حد يقولي 
ههههههههه
​


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فين افرج منغير مأ أحمل ...؟. مش باين غير. الغلاف ..
> المهم مبروك و أشكر تعبكم و أول ما أروح على جهاز هقول لكم علطول


http://www.scribd.com/doc/184406587/مجلة-منتدى-الكنيسة-العدد-الاول


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> سلام المسيح..
> 
> ...


استنى لغايه ما تحمل للاخر وانت هتشوفها كويسه هى بتاخد وقت لانها 40 صفحة وحجمها كبير


----------



## هشام المهندس (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود اكثر من رائع 
عاشت اياديكم
فعلا عمل متميز جدا والتحميل سهل والمشاهده ايضا
بوركتم جميعا
الرب يحفظكم​


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود رااائع عبود
عقبال العدد ال1000
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*الف مبروووووووووووووك*

*جارى التحميل*

*+++*​


----------



## grges monir (15 نوفمبر 2013)

ياعم الصفحة  بتاعت المجلة دى حادفة يمين قوى عندى
عاوزة ظبط زوايا تقريبا
انا احوليت من انى اقرى صح
وادينا ياعم لينك تنزيل مكباشر مش تقولى من هنا وبعدين سهم من هنا اروح انا فين بقى


----------



## elamer1000 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*حلو خالص*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ياعم الصفحة  بتاعت المجلة دى حادفة يمين قوى عندى
> عاوزة ظبط زوايا تقريبا
> انا احوليت من انى اقرى صح
> وادينا ياعم لينك تنزيل مكباشر مش تقولى من هنا وبعدين سهم من هنا اروح انا فين بقى



*رابط المجلة سريع*
*
**




*

*http://www.gulfup.com/?YCTp4E*


*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*





طريقة التحميل

+++
*​


----------



## اليعازر (15 نوفمبر 2013)

بداية جيدة..الى اﻻمام
انا متأكد بأن المجلة ستتطور ايجابيا مع كل عدد جديد يصدر.
ربنا يبارك مجهوداتكم.
.


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2013)

الف مبروووك افتتحاح اول عدد من مجلة منتديات الكنيسة 
الرب يبارك جهودكم جميعا انشالله اعداد قادمة مميزة ​


----------



## aymonded (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مما لا شك فيه أن دائماً ما بيبقى في أول تجربة توجد بعض الأخطاء بالطبع، لكن ليس معنى هذا أن المجهود ينتقص منه قط، بل مجهود رائع وفكرة حلوة للغاية وفي كل عدد بعد ذلك سيكون فيه تقدم أعظم وأفضل، ومن المهم في التنسيق أن يبقى الفونط واحد مشترك، أما العناوين ممكن بفنط آخر لكن كلها متحده في شكل العنوان وحجمة وفنط الكتابة تكون متناسق مع بعضه، واستخدام فونط يمكن من القراءة السلسة لمن يحب أن يقرأ الموضوعات...

مع *ملحوظة *يكفي أن يوجد موضوع روحي واحد فقط، وآخر دراسي مثلاً، لكي لا يوجد موضوعات متشابهة كثيرة، وعموماً لتدارك هذا الأمر ممكن يطلب من كل عضو موضوع معين يكون مختلف عن الآخر مع عدم وضع موضوعات متشابهة لكي تكون هناك تنوع وتعدد في المجلة... 

عموماً بأمنة شكراً للتعب الحلو والمجهود المبذول أن هذا شيء يستحق التقييم والشكر فعلاً، ومع الأعداد الجديدة - بكل تأكيد - سيتطور الأمر ويبقى للأفضل والأحسن، مثل كل شيء يبدأ صغير ثم يكبر ويصبح أجمل وأفضل وفي تطور وللأمام دائماً، كونوا معافين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> الف مبروك العدد الاول
> وعقبال العدد ال 100
> 
> لينك للمشاهدة بدون تحميل لمن لا يملكون برنامج PDF
> العدد الاول مجلة منتدى الكنيسه  ​


*الله ينور عليك يا جو بجد ميرسى ليك 
انا من الناس اللى مكانتش قادرة تحمل علشان الفلاشة مش مسعدانى 

طبعا المجلة جميلة جدا ومجهود رائع 
بشكر كل اللى تعبوا فيها وبتمنى للمنتدى النجاح والتألق دايما *​


----------



## grges monir (16 نوفمبر 2013)

اخيرا قريت المجلة
لا بداية حلو قوى ومواضيع جميلة
ياريت تستمر ومش يحصل انها حماسة وقتية وتنتهى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اخيرا قريت المجلة
> لا بداية حلو قوى ومواضيع جميلة
> ياريت تستمر ومش يحصل انها حماسة وقتية وتنتهى


*أنا عن نفسى جاهز لأى أعداد
الرك على باقى الأعضاء ...فين ؟؟
*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*أكرر شكرى للمجله ومنفذها ومن فكر فيها
ربنا يبارك عمل يديكم
ودائما فى استمرار وتقدم*​​


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*مجهوووود اكثر من رائع
عقبال للعدد المليووون
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويبارككم​*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا عن نفسى جاهز لأى أعداد
> *​


لا واضح :new6: .. فينك يا عم الحج ؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ياريت تستمر ومش يحصل انها حماسة وقتية وتنتهى


هي شكلها كانت حماسة وقتية وإنتهت 


العدد الثاني أعلنت عنه ليّ أكثر من 3 ايام ومفيش حد بعتلي غير 4 مواضيع


----------

